# Favorite Furniture Set?



## Brain.Boy (Feb 28, 2015)

I was playing my New Leaf copy yesterday while my niece was watching me play (She's a year old) for some reason when I went into my house, she was giggling at one of my rooms. It was the.. Balloon set I think. But her laughing at the room made me think of something.

What's your favorite furniture set, and why specifically? I like the modern and the modern wood sets, because I saw both of those series as a more mellow side rather than colorful I also like the minimalist set, and been working on that one for a bit of time now. Although if I had the minimalist set, I wouldn't be able to live in all the white. 

Soo yeah, what's your favorite furniture set, and why?


----------



## Maris82084 (Feb 28, 2015)

I love the polka-dot set. It is cute and quirky. I like it a color other than red, but I like the way the low table and dresser is so you can place other items on them. Some of the other furniture sets don't have enough of that kind of space, and I have a lot of stuff 
But like you said, I couldn't imagine actually living in a room decorated that way, but it is more fun than my irl decor.


----------



## Brain.Boy (Feb 28, 2015)

Maris82084 said:


> I love the polka-dot set. It is cute and quirky. I like it a color other than red, but I like the way the low table and dresser is so you can place other items on them. Some of the other furniture sets don't have enough of that kind of space, and I have a lot of stuff
> But like you said, I couldn't imagine actually living in a room decorated that way, but it is more fun than my irl decor.



True. My room has always been a beige color. Only recently I had the option of putting up shelves, so I found cheap shelves at a thrift store. So I decided to paint them a bit.

Right now I have the very expensive looking set in my main room, I think it's called the Regal set. It's a bit brownish.


----------



## Bon Bonne (Feb 28, 2015)

the lovely set is my fave. it's obnoxiously bright pink. and now you can customize it to make it less obnoxious. I have some of the pieces as pink and white. 
in fact, the lovely set is probably the only one I actually like when all the pieces are together. like, I love the sloppy set, but wouldn't wanna have a room with all the pieces together.


----------



## RiceBunny (Feb 28, 2015)

Sloppy and Rococo


----------



## Beardo (Feb 28, 2015)

Mermaid, seeing as I AM a mermaid and all


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 28, 2015)

I find it really hard to choose, honestly! If you asked me a week or two ago I would have said the sleek set customized to holstein was one of the top faves for me. Now it's rococo customized to... well, anything. It's gorgeous.

I'm super in love with the sweets set, princess set, and mermaid set as well. Oh god, the regal pieces in royal pink are heavenly ♥ I love too much of the furniture in this game honestly. I'm gonna need another house soon. ;p


----------



## faith (Feb 28, 2015)

the mermaid set is one of my favorites, as its pieces are all my favorite colors thrown together, although i will never get over how lackluster the bed is ... beds are typically the most extravagant in a series, and i am so disappointed that the mermaid bed is small. :c 

my other favorite is definitely rococo in gothic white ... i hate antique style furniture in real life but ahhhh it looks so gorgeous in the game. *n* it's so elegant and lovely - i find it equally as expensive-looking as the princess set/gorgeous set.


----------



## Shika (Feb 28, 2015)

The Mermaid set and the original coloured Roccoco set are my favourites hands down c:


----------



## Brain.Boy (Mar 1, 2015)

faith said:


> the mermaid set is one of my favorites, as its pieces are all my favorite colors thrown together, although i will never get over how lackluster the bed is ... beds are typically the most extravagant in a series, and i am so disappointed that the mermaid bed is small. :c
> 
> my other favorite is definitely rococo in gothic white ... i hate antique style furniture in real life but ahhhh it looks so gorgeous in the game. *n* it's so elegant and lovely - i find it equally as expensive-looking as the princess set/gorgeous set.



It seems like a lot of people like the mermaid and the roccoco series. I haven't seen the gothic white customization, I'm going to look that up later today


----------



## dtipton4 (Mar 1, 2015)

i love the sweets set, i wish i could live/eat it lmao


----------



## Karminny (Mar 1, 2015)

I like the Rococo set customized to Gothic Yellow, blue and the set looks awesome and its so... pretty... I also like the Princess and Regal set.


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Mar 1, 2015)

I really like either the Stripe Series customized to Pink Stripe, or the Rococo Series customized to Gothic White.


----------



## Tap Dancer (Mar 1, 2015)

My all-time favorite is the Spooky set! Halloween is my favorite holiday and I think the pumpkin furniture is adorable! ♥


----------



## moxie_mouse (Mar 1, 2015)

Something about the robo set always pulls me in...


----------



## elliebeebee (Mar 1, 2015)

I like the pastel kiddie set but I try not to have full sets in a room- to me it just looks weird, like wearing all one colour


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Mar 1, 2015)

I personally love the Cabin Set. When put together in one room with a fireplace, it's surprisingly homely, plus its customisations are great.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 2, 2015)

I love the mermaid set and the Rococo set, I wish the hardward was different for when you switch it to black, I am not sure why but it makes it look tacky... I LOVE it in pink though. I would not be able to live with all those colors irl, I am a very mellow deocorator everything in my real room is wood color or black. I am in love with wood finish, my car, phone and even 3DS have wood finishes. (Only the 3DS is a fake wood skin thing I bought but it has the realistic lines in it, my phone is real wood!) So I naturally love all the exotic stuff as well, that would most likely be what i would have irl


----------



## MagsyPies (Mar 2, 2015)

Exotic in red and black, rococo in gothic white, cabana customised, gorgeous, princess, sweets, regal in red or pink, astro in red and black, cards... There's probably even more sets I love that I've forgotten. So many to choose from! O.O


----------



## Tap Dancer (Mar 2, 2015)

elliebeebee said:


> I like the pastel kiddie set but I try not to have full sets in a room- to me it just looks weird, like wearing all one colour



All of my rooms are mix-and-match for that same reason. My "Halloween room" is mostly made up of Spooky furniture, but I also have some Creepy furniture in there, as well as a purple Sleek Stereo and the Astro Floor. I think it looks more unique that way. And not everything from the same series always looks good together, IMO.


----------



## June (Mar 2, 2015)

sloppy because i'm basic. also minimalist is p cool


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 2, 2015)

The blue and black refurbished astro set mixed in with the Sci-Fi series. Oh my gosh it looks so amazing. 

I also adore the rococo set. Especially when it's refurbished to gothic black. So creepy, yet elegant.


----------



## Helena (Mar 2, 2015)

Sloppy set and Cardboard set!!  i love it!!


----------



## LilyLynne (Mar 2, 2015)

It's super hard to pick, I love the furniture. I have always loved holiday sets, the Rococo refurbished white, and the polka dot. I also have a ton of stuff. I love knickknacks in the game so I like lots of places to put things.


----------



## lithiumlatte (Mar 3, 2015)

Tap Dancer said:


> All of my rooms are mix-and-match for that same reason. My "Halloween room" is mostly made up of Spooky furniture, but I also have some Creepy furniture in there, as well as a purple Sleek Stereo and the Astro Floor. I think it looks more unique that way. And not everything from the same series always looks good together, IMO.



Really agree with this! Anyone can buy everything in one set and stick it in a room, but blending different sets shows personality :3

As for me my favourites are mermaid and sweets <3 I also really like the creepy set, rococo in gothic white, and sloppy


----------



## Astro Cake (Mar 3, 2015)

Probably either the classic or rococo set.


----------



## Coach (Mar 3, 2015)

Polka dot set is my favourite!


----------



## Eileane (Mar 3, 2015)

Mermaid set!  It's very lovely!


----------



## ThatLancer (Mar 3, 2015)

Astro customized to blue and black, and Rococo in gothic black. The spaceship-style set with the consoles and hologram machine are pretty awesome, too.


----------



## Goop (Mar 3, 2015)

I absolutely adore the Princess Set.
But I also really like the Patchwork set, Halloween set, and the Rococo set.​


----------



## Muzu (Mar 3, 2015)

I personally like the minimalist set, it's nice and clean. There's a lot of nice furniture in the set.


----------



## MagsyPies (Mar 3, 2015)

I also love the polka dot set customised with silver ore. So shiny <3


----------



## extreme-fuzzy-socks (Mar 3, 2015)

Definitely the sweets set. It pairs so well with any other cute pink things (like the claw machine), and villager pictures too.


----------



## starlightsong (Mar 3, 2015)

I love the Harvest Set, I wish I had it in real life. And the polka-dot set, in moderation...too many polka dots at once looks weird.


----------



## honeymoo (Mar 3, 2015)

sweets, princess, gracie and alpine


----------



## tumut (Mar 3, 2015)

I like the card series with the sleek wall and flooring, looks wayyy better than with the matching wallpaper.I love the rococo series too. Sloppy+Cardboard. So many good ones.


----------



## Tyboy000 (Mar 3, 2015)

Either the modern set or the cabana set.


----------



## Snowfell (Mar 3, 2015)

The alpine and classic sets are my favourites. I love how customizable the alpine set is, and the classic set goes nicely with it.


----------



## GrayScreen (Mar 3, 2015)

I love the princess and sleek sets. The princess set has this amazing soft look to it, and the sleek set has a nice modern look that goes great with my house.


----------



## Kendai (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm a big fan of the exotic set, but I love Asian-styled furniture to begin with. I also went with sleek for one of my rooms because the modern styling fit in well with the aesthetics of K.K. music on the wall! 

When it comes to customization, I really like how the ranch style looks in white. There's something about it- maybe that it looks like a classic antique?- that appeals to me.


----------



## roseflower (Mar 3, 2015)

I really love the mermaid set, it is just cute, well designed and fairytale like. I also like the princess, cabana and mush sets. The cabana set refurbished with gold ore is great, it?s so shiny c:


----------



## pika62221 (Mar 4, 2015)

I'm not sure I have any one particular I like more than the others, some are themes, some are sets, some are series. Rococo is probably tied with Mushroom, Island (those random items on Tortimer island that aren't cabana or mermaid), Zen, camping (stuff from campers), mossy garden, and Gorgeous.


----------



## Oriana (Mar 4, 2015)

I'm between the Mermaid set and the Ice set, probably because they both have a certain regal quality to them. <3


----------



## uyumin (Mar 4, 2015)

I like the princess set its just so awesome!


----------



## oath2order (Mar 4, 2015)

Modern Wood. My side character's house has it for the complete set


----------



## Lord Citron (Mar 4, 2015)

I adore the astrology set and the creepy set. 100% my favorites. Which is interesting since they're both new to AC. Before NL I don't think I really had a favorite, I've always mixed and matched.


----------



## IsabellaDaniella (Mar 4, 2015)

As fabulous as the rococo series is in pink, my favorite has to be the princess series. I am a princess hehe

- - - Post Merge - - -



roseflower said:


> I really love the mermaid set, it is just cute, well designed and fairytale like. I also like the princess, cabana and mush sets. The cabana set refurbished with gold ore is great, it?s so shiny c:



Mush set? How come I have never heard of that before. (x


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 5, 2015)

Rococo series , mermaid series, and the Gorgeous series​


----------



## Cold~ (Mar 5, 2015)

Sloppy set HAS to be my favourite, it just looks like my room in real life!


----------



## brutalitea (Mar 5, 2015)

#1 favorite is Modern. 

Other favorites include Blue, Classic, Mermaid, Rococo, Sloppy, Minimalist, Princess, and Gorgeous.


----------



## Fantasy15 (Mar 5, 2015)

I love the exotic set, princess set, and cabin set. The cabin set is so cozy looking during the winter months.


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 6, 2015)

Okay, you know, I've proclaimed my love for the ice set elsewhere but I have to take it back. The full set + wall and floor = way too blue, hurts my eyes. Never thought I'd say blue hurts my eyes, lol, but there it is. I couldn't stand to be in my "ice room" for more than a minute or two and I tried adding various things to balance out the lighting a bit more, but couldn't make it work, so all my nice stuff (save for a lamp because those things are badass) now belongs to a friend. So, re-evaluating, my favorite sets would have to be:

1. Sweets
2. Rococo
3. Princess
4. Regal
5. Polka dot (probably)


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 6, 2015)

I love, love the sloppy set.


----------



## meenz (Mar 6, 2015)

My favorite furniture sets are probably either the Princess or Rococo series. I like the princess one because it's super cute and I love cute things, but I also love the customization options with the Rococo series!


----------



## TeslaTwin (Mar 7, 2015)

I love the rococo set customized in gothic black. It looks awesome, specially mixed up with the Creepy series.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Mar 7, 2015)

I like the astro set and the princess set.


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Mar 7, 2015)

I like the alpine set


----------



## JessaBelle (Mar 7, 2015)

I think my favorite room has to be the one with the alpine set. Instead of using the alpine floor and wallpaper, I used the sky wallpaper and flooring. It looks so nice and peaceful and I just love it!
Also, and Im not too sure why, I love sets with twin/small beds. I like how they take up less space and usually they just look more flattering in a room than the bigger beds.
Right now I'm working on getting all the pieces for the modern wood set. I think the bed in that set is super cute!


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 7, 2015)

no love for the fruit furniture! I think its hilarious and always try to use it! my current main room of my house is a fruit furnitured dessert and slushy bar


----------



## lyssi_24 (Mar 7, 2015)

I like the Rococo set whenever it's customized either in the pink (which I currently have in my house) or the dark purple which gives it a spooky and Halloween feel to it. I also love the Princess set because well, it's in the name and it makes me feel like a Princess and also it makes me really proud and beautiful of my house when it's displayed.


----------



## Sherra (Mar 7, 2015)

I'd likely say either the Princess Series or the original-color Rococo set would be my favorite! Kind of hard to choose. Love them both, among many others, though! Very nice to use in a house!


----------



## agscribble (Mar 7, 2015)

There's so much furniture. It's hard to choose a favorite set because I love mixing and matching. 

For a set that isn't refurbished, I'd have to say I like the classic set just the way it is. I like the lace on the tables and the tea set on the wall. If it's refurbished, however, I like the rococo series in white/pink or black/purple. In real life, I'm a sucker for white furniture with color fabrics.


----------



## peachtown (Mar 8, 2015)

I like the rococo and astro


----------



## snapdragon (Mar 8, 2015)

Definitely Alpine. Both in its original pattern and I think it has the most potential for customization!


----------



## sakurakiki (Mar 8, 2015)

I like the Princess Set, the Mermaid Set & the Rococo Set refurbished to gothic white. I also love the Rococo Series normally, as well. I don't think I could choose a favourite out of these three! ^^;


----------



## pearly19 (Mar 13, 2015)

My favorite series is cabana! I like how it looks when shaded brown, looks comfy to sit in, especially the armchairs! I really like the braided wood look! I also like this set furbished with gold ores!


----------



## Bleeborg (Mar 13, 2015)

I say the gorgeous series. I put a fireplace in my gorgeous room and i sit in the gorgeous chair across from it in my tux, monocle, and top hat pretending to drink brandy out of a glass XD


----------



## ssvv227 (Mar 14, 2015)

Modern wood customized to diamond. I thought the diagonal pattern just looks so neat


----------

